

Let's Make a Single Page Web - mattsjohnston5
http://tallpixels.com/lets-make-single-page-web/

======
yankoff
Exactly. But I'd go further with this thought. I think big part of the problem
are technologies that are used to build Web apps. HTTP, HTML/CSS and even JS
are good exactly for what they were supposed to be good for: creating simple
documents and serving them one by one by request. And we are using them to try
to build real software.

If the difference in experience between web and desktop apps is going to keep
decreasing, eventually, I think the stack of technologies will be completely
changed.

~~~
jasonong
My simple software worldview is as follow.

1) HTML/CSS for templating 2) JS for state management. 3) HTTP for data
persistence/distribution.

I don't think technology stack will change radically, rather, new frameworks
will be created and old frameworks updated to fit this paradigm. We are
beginning to see that in the current wave of client side frameworks - Ember,
Angular, Batman, etc.

It seemed to me that Turbolinks while improving page response, does not
address data-binding/modeling and offline/low bandwidth support which seemed
to be the path taken by the clientside frameworks towards making JS as a state
manager.

------
hanleybrand
"Re-rendering navigation is not acceptable"

Why? Does the tiny electronic miracle on your lap or desk that is more
powerful than the sum of all computers that existed in the world in 1970 have
something important to do or something?

~~~
178
These two things are not mutually exclusive. The important things to do in
this case are figuring out which part of the website is header, nav etc and
not refreshing them while navigating.

It is not about performance savings, it's about the user experience.
Functionality like this _can_ be baked into websites today (basecamp-next et
al), but surely it will get easier (I am thinking semantic element which
already tell the browser what is a <nav>).

~~~
mattsjohnston5
That's an interesting idea having the browser handle the nav persistence. I
assumed it would be done with JS but I supposed when it becomes common enough
having it baked into the browser would be a better idea.

